# Just a reminder.....



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

To change your driving as conditions change. We lost a great guy today due to unsafe driving by someone else.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=28545125&nid=960


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Terribly sad,


----------

